
How to Not Be Sad - andymatuschak
https://ldeming.posthaven.com/how-not-to-be-sad
======
flatfilefan
Sounds like the author had lost family feedback support on moving out to live
at MIT dorm. So he felt alone and depressed. Then he learned to cope with
living alone.

